# Varnish doesn't stay on Titanium white paint. HELP!



## mytzike (12 mo ago)

I tried to look up the problem from the internet, but it seems that nobody has this problem. I am a beginner with oil paints and I am using water mixable oils ( Winsor and Newton brand.)
I waited for the paintings to dry for almost a year. ( Very thin layers) I am sure they were dried out. I bought a Royal Talens Oil painting high gloss varnish. Before varnishing I cleaned all the paintings with damp cloth with white spirits. (Very little amount.) I saw this on youtube channel. When applied varnish, the varnish ran away from areas that had a lot of white in it. Just like water runs off from oily skin or something. What is causing the problem? I tried to fix it with another layer, but it seemed not to stick on whites again. 
My other option is to wash the varnish off and try different brand of varnish.


----------

